# Job seeking visa and CV writing in the medical profession



## Angelhair (Jan 19, 2021)

So I want to know what are the current laws with regards to a job seeking visa in Germany?, especially with the Pandemic situation?Is this visa still being offered to date?? I also would like to know if anyone has some tips when writing a Resume/C.V specifically in the medical profession, if this differs from the rest! I have my CV in English presently, but require someone who has knowledge in the Operating Theatre in the hospital setup in order to get the proper German translations correct. 
Thanks a ton!


----------

